# Strava Heat Maps on iPhone?



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

I am planning on traveling to an area this weekend where I am familiar with the old trails but there have been some new trails developed that I cannot find on any of the MTB trail map apps out there including Trailforks and MTBProject. The only map that I have seen that reliably shows these trails is Strava Heat Maps. There are some segments that are named on Strava as well but it is not nearly as clear as the Heat Map. I have even thought about just printing out the Heat Map in this area and bringing it with me.

Is there a way to get a Strava Heat Maps overlayed onto some other mapping app so that I can reliably see these trails when I'm out in the field? I will have cell reception when I'm out there in case that matters.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Only way I know is to open the strava heat map web page on your phone's web browser.

Strava SELLS chunks of that data to companies, gov'ts, and nonprofits who wish to analyze it, so I have huge doubts that there's going to be any app that will display it.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

take a screen shot on your computer and send it to yourself?


----------



## canadaka (Jun 25, 2010)

Trailforks has its own heatmap, although a lot less data than Strava and only MTB. But you can toggle the heatmap in the Trailforks app. Maybe the trails you're looking for are their on the heatmap, but not mapped yet. Unless they are mapped and marked hidden, if so then Trailforks will also block them from the heatmap.









There are apps that will display a KML file, so you could take a screenshot, then make an image overlay with it in Google Earth, manually lining it up over the terrain. Then save the KML file and load in an app that can read it. Same could be done to create a GeoTiff/PDF, but thats a bit more work.


----------



## ohmygato (Mar 8, 2011)

canadaka said:


> Trailforks has its own heatmap, although a lot less data than Strava and only MTB. But you can toggle the heatmap in the Trailforks app. Maybe the trails you're looking for are their on the heatmap, but not mapped yet. Unless they are mapped and marked hidden, if so then Trailforks will also block them from the heatmap.
> 
> View attachment 1186571
> 
> ...


I tried the Trailforks heat map yesterday and it worked great! I was able to find a couple of super obscure unmarked trails with it. The trails can be really hard to see on their heat map but it works at least.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

In my observation, Singletracks lists a lot more trails in Ohio, Michigan and Indiana. I can't say about other areas. The app and site will give directions to the trailhead, but you need to be a paying or active member to access the topo maps. What's nice is that the topo maps can be saved offline and view your position without using cell service. It's a cool Cool if you are trying to save battery or trying to save data usage.


----------



## canadaka (Jun 25, 2010)

iliketexmex said:


> In my observation, Singletracks lists a lot more trails in Ohio, Michigan and Indiana. I can't say about other areas. The app and site will give directions to the trailhead, but you need to be a paying or active member to access the topo maps. What's nice is that the topo maps can be saved offline and view your position without using cell service. It's a cool Cool if you are trying to save battery or trying to save data usage.


Michigan Trails
1,465 Trailforks
216 Singletracks

Indiana Trails
162 Trailforks
87 Singletracks

Ohio
263 Trailforks
95 Singletracks

Those are the current numbers 
Actually the TF numbers would be even higher since routes & regions are not included, whereas Singletracks mixes trails, routes & riding areas.

All free, it's just encouraged to donate to local trail associations via Trail Karma.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

That's good to know. The specific areas I travel are Northern Indiana, Central Ohio and Southern part of the lower Michigan. Trailforks was missing a lot of the local trails in the cities I've been so far. I guess the take away is use all of the above. More is better


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

iliketexmex said:


> That's good to know. The specific areas I travel are Northern Indiana, Central Ohio and Southern part of the lower Michigan. Trailforks was missing a lot of the local trails in the cities I've been so far. I guess the take away is use all of the above. More is better


No service has the best listings everywhere, but each one generally has something better than everyone else. Singletracks isn't even on my radar, even though they are semi local, because their paywall blocks access to so much of their content.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

